# Getting permission



## NinetiesBaby (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay, so I just posted something on here which got deleted because I mentioned that I trespassed somewhere. My bad, I should have read the rules first. Sorry!! D: 

I live in Bristol, and I've noticed somewhere I would like to check out. I think it belongs to the council (It's an old school). How do I go about getting permission??


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 22, 2013)

Google or the land registry to find out who owns the property then contact the relevant owner.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

I dont understand that, most of what we do here is trespass. Very rarely do we get permission.
Surely that wasnt the only reason your post was deleted?


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2013)

No his post was deleted because he was asking for information... and now I'm getting de ja vu.



The Rules said:


> 3) The emphasis here is on sharing what information you have not on asking others for information, so threads that are purely questions about locations are likely to be deleted otherwise it will become a forum full of questions with little meaningful content. The line has to be drawn somewhere. Similarly this is not an urban tourist information site so any type of 'is this building still doable/where can I go/where should I go/how do I get there?' posts will be removed. Do your own research and use the search functions, google etc. Or best of all go look for yourself!



I will answer the question by saying that I know BCC very well, and I also know their property and grounds dept. quite well, and you have practically no chance of getting a permission visit.


----------



## NinetiesBaby (Jun 22, 2013)

krela said:


> No his post was deleted because he was asking for information... and now I'm getting de ja vu.
> 
> 
> 
> I will answer the question by saying that I know BCC very well, and I also know their property and grounds dept. quite well, and you have practically no chance of getting a permission visit.



I'm not a he 
And wait, what? All I got was a message saying it's been deleted and to read the rules.I assumed it was for saying that I trespass. No one told me why... So we're not allowed to ask for information? Is that it?


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2013)

Oops, sorry!

Yes, that is it.


----------



## NinetiesBaby (Jun 22, 2013)

What kind of information? Like, we must be able to ask some things?!
What did I ask that was not allowed? :S


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

You can ask whatever you like via PM's but not publicly on the forum. It's just safer that way 
Also, as you're new, we tend to be an un-trusting bunch just because of the nature of what we do.
You could be for real, or you could be security, police, a thief, etc, who is either after locations for other reasons than to just explore... you get the idea.

Once you've been here a while, done a few posts and gained our trust people will open up to you and help you out. We've all been through this phase, it's not great, but we all had to do it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 22, 2013)

permission???

Someone want to explain to me what that is?


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 22, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> permission???
> 
> Someone want to explain to me what that is?



I think a note from your mum should suffice


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 22, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> I think a note from your mum should suffice



I sometimes wish this forum had a 'like' button


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks, like, same thing pretty much.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 22, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> permission???
> 
> Someone want to explain to me what that is?



Sometimes you get into places that other explorers can't get into without permission.

It's not all about climbing through windows or crawling through 100m long holes underground, sometimes you get a key and a nod from security, sometimes you get to travel in a lift 100ft underground, no bruises necessary.

To say you have never asked for permission is to say you are willing never to see certain places that are off the grid!


BTW, OP, if there is a security sign on the building, ring up the number and ask to speak to the person who deals with that property, then ask to speak to the buildings owner. The security company will have the details you require, or even talk to the on site security. I have done that before, got a contact number, 1 week later I was allowed in for as long as I wanted.

Since then (2009) no explorer has been in since.


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2013)

This is definitely true, but it's a lot easier to get permission if the location has some merit and general interest, and if you have a proven and legitimate interest in it. Just writing an email to someone saying 'can you let me in so I can nose around cos I feel like it' (which is all a lot of people have to offer) is unlikely to get you any response at all.


----------



## NinetiesBaby (Jun 22, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> You can ask whatever you like via PM's but not publicly on the forum. It's just safer that way
> Also, as you're new, we tend to be an un-trusting bunch just because of the nature of what we do.
> You could be for real, or you could be security, police, a thief, etc, who is either after locations for other reasons than to just explore... you get the idea.
> 
> ...



Oh okay, I see I see.. That makes more sense. I thought you were saying earlier that we aren't allowed to ask any questions! I was like :O HUH!?.. Well so far, I've only been to Barrow Gurney hospital a few years ago when I was 15. I went with my dad. He used to be a patient in there so he knew his way around. I don't think I have any surviving photos of that but I'll see if I can dig some out . 
Like I think I mentioned before, I got into the Bristol Gen with a friend but it was very short lived as we were asked to leave by security :/..

Ummmm yeah, the permission thing.. Some places genuinely will let you look around if you ask.. I have a friend who's dad is in security and he's given me a few relevant contacts to try for a building I want to look at soon.

Personally, I like the whole feeling I get of not being allowed somewhere.. But I can get permission, then I will.


----------



## NinetiesBaby (Jun 22, 2013)

krela said:


> This is definitely true, but it's a lot easier to get permission if the location has some merit and general interest, and if you have a proven and legitimate interest in it. Just writing an email to someone saying 'can you let me in so I can nose around cos I feel like it' (which is all a lot of people have to offer) is unlikely to get you any response at all.



Well I usually link it to me being at uni.. That I'm going to take photos and use them for inspration... As soon as you start talking education, and promise they can have accreditation in videos and essays and copies of them when they're done, a couple of places are happy for me to do that.. Just about finding the time etc etc etc. When I was in the BRI in Bristol a while ago actually I got told off by a nursey for sneaking into a room off a link corridor which had been abandoned and was being renovated. When she realised there was nothing sinister going on, that I'm just a bit nerdy and I like taking photos of decaying stuff, she was like oh.. okay well be quick. (think she thought maybe I was from a psych ward)


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> You can ask whatever you like via PM's but not publicly on the forum. It's just safer that way
> Also, as you're new, we tend to be an un-trusting bunch just because of the nature of what we do.
> You could be for real, or you could be security, police, a thief, etc, who is either after locations for other reasons than to just explore... you get the idea.
> 
> ...





Derelict-UK said:


> Sometimes you get into places that other explorers can't get into without permission.
> 
> It's not all about climbing through windows or crawling through 100m long holes underground, sometimes you get a key and a nod from security, sometimes you get to travel in a lift 100ft underground, no bruises necessary.
> 
> ...




What these two said, but I think you get it by now. Asking for permission is too difficult sometimes. And once you've been told No its difficult to explain why you went there just after being told not to,

Either way? You seem to be switched on and after a good mooch, so don't forget to share the photos!


----------



## mookster (Jun 23, 2013)

If there is zero way in, it really doesn't hurt to ask - I've seen a few things I would have had zero chance of seeing without the nod from the owners/security on site and it's really not a bad thing if the site is genuinely interesting.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 23, 2013)

mookster said:


> If there is zero way in, it really doesn't hurt to ask - I've seen a few things I would have had zero chance of seeing without the nod from the owners/security on site and it's really not a bad thing if the site is genuinely interesting.



I was about to say this, permission is only really a thought if you have been to said place and there is no obvious way in.

There is no point getting permission and realising if you had walked the parameter you would have found a gaping hole in the fence lol.


----------



## leftorium (Jun 23, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> I think a note from your mum should suffice



Paul's Mum? everyone knows Paul was spontaneously created in a drain somewhere near buxton from a chance combination of genetic material found in the fresh and f*nny plasters


----------



## krela (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, pushing it a bit too far now...


----------



## cogito (Jun 23, 2013)

I get permission all the time.

From myself, I allow myself on these outings.


----------



## NinetiesBaby (Jun 23, 2013)

Aha, yeah, if there's a hole in a fence then I am in... or if they are stupid enough to have a fece shorter than me then that's their problem . My dad thinks he has some photos of when we went to Barrow so I'll bug him for them!


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 21, 2013)

Any joy with the barrow pics..? Would be nice to see it in decent condition


----------

